
Novim-mode: Use Vim like a 'conventional' editor - tombh
https://github.com/tombh/novim-mode
======
tombh
From the README:

 _Some, indeed many, may say this is counter-productive or even sacrilegious.
But Vim is a lot more than just a keybinding paradigm; firstly it has one of
the richest plugin ecosystems of any editor, but also it is a --if not the
most-- ubiquitous text editor that 's been battle tested for over 25 years.
There are more reasons to use it than merely its famous shortcut vocabulary.

This plugin is an attempt to expose everything else about Vim without the
overhead of cultivating Normal Mode fluency. This is not a rebellion, it is
merely a manifestation of the distinction between Vim the editor and Vim the
keybinding paradigm. Please do not dismiss Normal Mode just because this
plugin exists, give vimtutor a try, modal editing is popular for a reason.

Vim itself already has support for something similar in its optional mswin.vim
config file. However it still assumes the necessity of Normal Mode and such
heritage as SHIFT+INSERT-style combinations. This plugin however, attempts to
avoid Normal Mode unless absolutely necessary, say for interacting with the
NERDTree buffer, wherein Insert Mode has no purpose.

The name novim-mode is a nod to the prevalence of 'vim-mode' plugins and
extensions available in environments outside the editor, such as web browsers.
In the same way that the love of Vim has led to efforts to export it
elsewhere, 'novim-mode' is the love of 'conventional' editing imported into
Vim._

